# Dramatizing "hay shortage"



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi. Anyone else think the "hay shortage" caused by the drought this summer is being exploited and overdramatized by outrageous board increases, greedy BO's, etc?

We have had nothing but rain here the past few weeks and I am sure there are bumper crops everywhere...!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

**

Go look at the price of fuel. Gas stations don't give you a discount if the Diesel is going in a tractor.....

Hay doesn't grow in WEEKS. Maybe it's pouring for a few weeks where you are so the farmers *might* get a one great cutting. That in no way, shape or form makes up for the terrible or even non-existent other cuttings they got this year. 

Even if YOUR area had a wonderful hay season with plenty of rain, the rest of the country didn't! Today is the first day in months and months and months that it has rained here. There is no hay to be cut here so it's being trucked in from states that did get rain. This causes a shortage in those states. 

As far as greedy BO's? Try broke, struggling BO's who are spending hours trying to find even semi-decent hay that isn't double the normal price. I buy my own hay and my BO and I spent hours upon hours looking at "hay" this week. More like looking at dead, stemmy weeds people tried to sell as hay for $15 a small bale!!!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Depends on what part of the County and type of grass cut for the hay.

Some areas get 3 cuts per year, some get as many as 5.

Just because it rains lately would not make up the the possible loss of cuts previously.

Do people use excuses to raise prices? Hay, Gas, Food, etc. 
I would say probably, it seems when that "disaster" hits prices go up on anything related overnight, when the "disaster" is over or whatever caused the Spike in a prices they always take months and sometimes almost never go back down.


.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

We make our own hay and let me tell you, a little rain does NOT always equal plenty of hay. We got a great first cutting, and it looked to be a good year, but between bugs, heat, and drought, we likely won't even get a SECOND cutting, even though the last few weeks have had a good bit of rain. My hay supply is less than a third of what I normally have this year, and not anywhere near enough to get me until spring, so now on top of the cost of maintaining my equipment, I will STILL have to buy hay at insane mark-ups. 

The hay sellers aren't dumb. They know people have no choice but to buy hay at whatever price they set, no matter what quality, because the animals still have to eat. You shouldn't expect the BO's to take it on the chin and spend three times as much to FEED your horse while your cost remains the same. They have to make a living too.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I was EXTREMELY lucky to find hay for my horses this year. When I spoke with my hay supplier a month ago, he only had 1/2 of ONE barn full. By this time of year he usually has 2 FULL barns. 

Of the other hay suppliers I know, they are all out of hay. Completely out. One of these guys has never run out of hay as long as I can remember. 

You think the BOs are exaggerating?? They are struggling to find enough hay to feed YOUR horses and save their businesses. Maybe you should go hay shopping and see what's really out there before you start thinking that they are exploiting the situation.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Maryland seems to be more or less OK this year (for some reason grass been growing all summer, although we lost other crops like, say, cherries because of the weird winter/spring). However in some parts of the country the drought was really bad. If I'm not mistaking 55% of states had no rain. So no, I do NOT think it was over-dramatized, and with the shortage and fuel price I can bet it'll be a tough winter for some owners as well as BOs.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Even here in NC we are having trouble finding hay. We have had a good year, but people are driving half way across the country trying to find hay. They are buying so much of ours, we are starting to see shortages.

That fuel, driving across the country in an attempt to find hay to feed YOUR horse is not cheap. Just be glad people *are* scrambling so much to feed YOUR horse. You don't expect to pay a fair amount to feed YOUR horse? You think the BO's should absorb all these extra costs to feed YOUR horse?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> Hi. Anyone else think the "hay shortage" caused by the drought this summer is being exploited and overdramatized by outrageous board increases, greedy BO's, etc?


Nope. I think you have no idea what you're yammering on about. 

The drought is _very_ real in certain areas, and I don't think BOs are being 'greedy' if they're paying 3 to 4 times what they used to for hay and passing the additional cost along to their boarders. 



luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> We have had nothing but rain here the past few weeks and I am sure there are bumper crops everywhere...!


If you're so sure that cheap, abundant hay exists, then go find it and give your BO the good news so they can go buy it.

Horses are expensive luxury items. If you don't want to pay the rising costs for them, then I suggest you sell yours to someone who understands that things are only going to get_ more_ expensive, not less.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I live in an area where in a normal year there is an excess and hay is cheap. We've had the first drought here in decades and it is hard to find decent hay and prices for junk hay are 3 times what you'd pay in a normal year for excellent hay. 

I only have one boarder (a good family friend) and don't plan to have any more but this is exactly why buying hay & feed is her expense. There is no way I could feed that horse for what she pays for board let alone be getting paid for my time, water, electricity, and maintenance costs. 

I would say that with the year that a large portion of our country has had as far as hay goes we should all be thankful that we have hay to feed our horses period.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

My board went up $20 each month (pasture boarding) to cover rising costs and I'm happy to pay it. We're in Texas and I've seen the results of the drought in all the skinny animals going to auction and rescue.

I don't think I would ever call my BO greedy. I'm not sure she even breaks even most months. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Depends on what part of the County and type of grass cut for the hay.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> Hi. Anyone else think the "hay shortage" caused by the drought this summer is being exploited and overdramatized by outrageous board increases, greedy BO's, etc?
> 
> We have had nothing but rain here the past few weeks and I am sure there are bumper crops everywhere...!


Are you serious? How long do you figure it takes a field to fill out and grow to a height it can cut? A few weeks doesn't do it.

At one point in July the national weather service said that 85% of the US was in drought stages. (mild - severe)


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

totally agree with the above responses. OP..if you are boarding..it is easy to lose sight of the "behind the scenes operation of the barn" A very well established operation won't pass on the stress and amount of work that goes on in the day to day operation of the facility...they only pass on the resulting increase cost to cover their expenses and stay out of financial disaster. The people who actually have to find and purchase their own hay or rely on cutting their own to feed their animals get a much clearer picture of what is really going on when it comes to something like hay. The cattle industry has also soaked up much of the hay supply out of necessity because they have had to feed hay significantly earlier then usual. Root balls have died in the drought causing the rain to water only some of the plants and the water table is still several inches under where it should be in many parts of the US. So the drama is real, unfortunately.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww, hush people, I'm sure this poster is very young and doesn't understand the farming cycle or economics, otherwise they wouldn't be this naive.

Having said that I did read on another board a poster who genuinely seemed to believe that BO are all out to gouge and screw their poor boarders out of every red cent and this person was actually an adult.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Of course there is the odd person who exploits disaster - there always is... Just because one person does it does not mean it is the norm, or that YOUR barn owner is doing it. 
Do you know how much your BO is paying for hay? How about overhead costs, such as maintenance costs (structural as well as equipment and land), electrical, hydro, etc ad nauseum..? 
Be careful pointing fingers; businesses have a ton of overhead that a lot of people don't consider. Have you looked at prices at other comparable facilities in the area and discussed with those BOs whether or not their prices are going up? Have you discussed with your BO your concerns? 
Hay quality may be another factor; if your BO has high standards for hay, s/he may be paying a huge premium this year for hay up to their standards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Drought conditions as of 9/4/12

Drought Indicators


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


confused by your post here...1 post "admitting" oh my there are people that will steal the shirt off of a homeless man but I don't need a forum on the internet to "admit" those type of folks exist...if you don't like the BO where you are boarding why not move your horse?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> Thank you . I just needed at least one sound post admitting there are people who exploit shortages, etc
> Unfortunately I have a greedy BO who is doing just that
> Its too bad there are such people who ruin it for others :sad:


While it is a possibility, I was only stating that some may be doing it as they do with Gas and other things.

My main post pertained to the fact a few weeks of rain does not alleviate the Hay shortage more than half the country is having.

While in GA we have reasonably priced hay, buy I also see semi truck loads of it heading for other parts of the country, so our prices will be outrageous in the next few weeks too.

Fuel price at 4.00 a gallon have made our prices for hay go up from last year.

Ask around and see what people paid for hay last year and are paying this year, if they are paying 5.00 more a square bale or 20.00 more for rounds, then that would lead to an average cost of 600.00 more for hay than last year, that's 50.00 more per month per Horse, then add the costs of everything else involved with a BO, insurance, fuel, electricity, etc.

I have heard of some paying 10.00 more for a square bale... do the math


.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Having said that I did read on another board a poster who genuinely seemed to believe that BO are all out to gouge and screw their poor boarders out of every red cent and this person was actually an adult.


That's just crazy. How could any adult with even just a smidgen of intelligence concerning the economy and drought situations going on would actually _believe_ something like that? :?


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm done in here, not going to get beat up again for my own experience. The reality and truth is , like it or not, my BO IS exploiting this situation and I am seriously thinking of leaving.. For other reasons too which I won't get into in here .. This is just the final straw. Based on some of these rude responses ( I was not rude at all ) perhaps some posters might be identifying or personalizing with my own BO. Oh well... I know there are good honest BOs out there, just not this one 
Fortunately I have ppl inviting me to barns all the time bc I am the ideal boarder...
Things will work out
They always do 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

There's a very simple way to reassure yourself if your BO is gouging you or exploiting the hay shortage. 

Call around to other boarding barns and hay dealers. Ask the BMs what they paid for hay last year, what they are having to pay this year and if they are having to use other, out of area sources to get hay at all. Factor in the extra delivery cost if the latter is true. Then call hay growers and dealers in your area and ask the same questions. 

Even if you board went up more than the price increased, consider that your barn's other overhead prices may have been creeping up (Diesel is up over $4./gallon, and grain prices are high as well.) and your BO may have decided to do one increase all at once, rather than several. 

Golden Horse made a good point, this is a legitmate question from someone without a lot of experience. The cure for that is to do some research and get some experience. It might also be instructive to call around to some other boarding barns and find out what they charge for similiar facilities and services. 

Boarding barns are often little hotbeds of gossip and grievances, and a couple of complainers can get everyone all stirred up at a perceived unfairness. Find out if it's reasonable or out of line by doing some research of your own.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope when you find this endless supply of affordable, quality hay you share it with all those silly ranchers who are out selling their herds off at market because they foolishly believe in the apparently non-existent shortage of hay.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Why don't you tell us how much you pay for pasture board?

I have volunteered to buy my own round bales for winter so my horse can eat as much as she needs. I am fully prepared to pay outrageous prices. I also do not expect a break in board prices because I'm buying my own hay. I have ran the numbers and honestly have no idea how it's done after you add in maintainence of the property, tractors, electric bill, water bill, pasture maintainence, shavings, and paying the bm.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

If you are unhappy at your barn, then yes, you should find a new barn that you will be happy at.

I think most of the responses here are just trying to point out that the drought is real. Most of us are feeling the pinch...whether we are boarders or owners. Your OP came across (IMO) as very dismissive of a real crisis that almost everyone on this forum is dealing with. It may not have been your intent, but in all honesty, that's how I read it.

I'm curious now...how much is she trying to increase your board? My fees went up $20 per month because both feed and hay prices went up. Our BO sen out a notice with details on the increased feed and hay costs, so we were able to see the differences ourselves. Perhaps you can ask your BO for a similar breakdown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gas is heading to $4.00/gal, my feed prices just increased by $2.00 a BAG, and I expect my hay prices to go up as well. 

So far, my hay provider hasn't increased the price per bale, but she'll have to if she wants to make even a small profit. Oh, and she only has _half_ the amount of hay she had last year because of the 'nonexistent' drought. 

I like Maura's idea; if you don't believe that prices are on the increase, do some independent research. You'll soon find out that your BO is probably right in line with every other board provider out there, price wise.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Its a VERY real drought...not dramatized at all IMO.

My papa just had to sell off 150 head (a full 1/3 of his herd) because they werent able to get a SINGLE cut from their hay field this year.


we got lucky back home. we got 4 cuts on our field averaging about 350 bales...and 4 cuts on our small field with about 200 average, so we were able to take some to my papa to feed his cows...if we didnt have such good cuts he probably would have ended up selling 80% of his herd.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Luckily we've seen no increase yet but the barn is full full full because we are one of the few barns in the area with an awesome supplier who has secured all our "normal" hay at "normal" prices.
Still I know people paying in excess of $450/mo for pasture board at other places. Ours is still $350-400 depending on options.

Running through the numbers in a healthy year at any boarding stable, they break even on boarding and their income is in clinics, shows, lessons and horse sales. Bad hay years get hairy pretty quick. So that's why I run events at my boarding stable - I figure its like a bonus for the both of us haha and none of the boarders have to trailer.
You'll catch more flies with honey than vinegar. Maybe put some effort into your boarding stable and they won't be so happy to get rid of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallopingiggles (Jul 26, 2012)

The fuel costs...All it takes is for a camel to fart in the middle east and the fuel prices go up, so I think it starts there. The price of hay has dropped here ,I was paying 100 bucks for 4x6 and they were baled so loose, same with the squares. I think they made quite a bit of profit off of me.

Your lucky if you have a BO with ethics ,you best stick with them.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> Fortunately I have ppl inviting me to barns all the time bc I am the ideal boarder...
> Things will work out
> They always do
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sure they will, and I'm glad that you are the ideal boarder, good luck in your new barn.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> Hi. Anyone else think the "hay shortage" caused by the drought this summer is being exploited and overdramatized by outrageous board increases, greedy BO's, etc?
> 
> We have had nothing but rain here the past few weeks and I am sure there are bumper crops everywhere...!


 


> I'm done in here, not going to get beat up again for my own experience. The reality and truth is , like it or not, my BO IS exploiting this situation and I am seriously thinking of leaving.. For other reasons too which I won't get into in here .. This is just the final straw. Based on some of these rude responses ( I was not rude at all ) perhaps some posters might be identifying or personalizing with my own BO. Oh well... I know there are good honest BOs out there, just not this one
> Fortunately I have ppl inviting me to barns all the time bc I am the ideal boarder...
> Things will work out
> They always do :smile:


 
i dont think anybody is beating you up? you asked us if we thought people were exploiting the drought and "dramatizing" it. and we gave our reasons for yay or nay.

you didnt say "my BO is doing ABC and i think theyre exploiting me for XYZ reasons" you asked what we thought about the drought....how is anything we say contrary to the question you asked?


i hope things work out for you.


----------



## Gallopingiggles (Jul 26, 2012)

I haven't boarded since college..and we had full care and you feed and care,which I always did..we bought our hay and fed and cleaned our own stalls which I prefered. 
We had alot of fun,made great life time friends. Now I have my own barn and place..It was fun getting together with other horse peeps.

I often wondered what they are charging now, compared to the 80's I paid 125 per horse and I did all the feeding and care,stall cleaning..they provided shavings and out door exercise paddocks and indoor arena.
I remember some months sleeping on a cot next to my Gus in his stall..now that is love or dedication lol or just plain crazy,but I have always had horses and they are huge responcibilities,especially financially..I guess it comes down to priorities and sacrifices because your heart is invested, It's easy to choose for me.
To have faith helps to,when all of us have gone through this drought,I think about my neighbors culling their herds...the corn and soy bean farmers..but It's part of the life of farming and ranching, we stay supportive of eachother..sometimes it can be alot like a crapshoot...but we just have enough faith that next year will be better.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Roperchick said:


> you asked what we thought about the drought....how is anything we say contrary to the question you asked?
> 
> 
> i hope things work out for you.


Because there are people who don't believe that there is a drought, and to be fair our problem this year is excess moisture, so there is a shortage of good hay, or that drought doesn't cause a shortage.

Strangely some people also seem to think that barn owners should pay for all repairs and maintenance out of their own pocket rather than charge the boarders for that :think: I'm not sure how that one works.


----------



## Seven Red Roses (Sep 12, 2012)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> Based on some of these rude responses ( I was not rude at all ) perhaps some posters might be identifying or personalizing with my own BO. Oh well... I know there are good honest BOs out there, just not this one
> Fortunately I have ppl inviting me to barns all the time bc I am the ideal boarder...
> Things will work out
> They always do
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


An "ideal boarder" would maturely and privately work out his/her differences with the BO or simply find another barn rather than pointlessly gripe about it online.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You really don't think there is a serious drought?










You think this hay farmer is going to get many cuts off of this field?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Last year in my corner of Texas we literally had no rain and I would see 18 wheelers on Interstate 10 rolling west with a full load of hay - always with a Mississippi, Alabama or Georgia plates. There were many people who were grateful to get that hay no matter what the price. This year we have had rain all year long and sometimes more than we want but the hay is growing (yay!) and I passed a field in front of the airport yesterday evening that they had just cut and were starting to bale - tons of hay! Drought is a bad thing with long lasting results because hay doesn't grow overnight. 

We were lucky at our barn - there are about 25 horses and Ms. Jean has her own hay fields - it is bahaia hay - but it is still hay. She sells off some and keeps the rest for our horses so I was lucky and we didn't get a price increase. Had that not been the case, I am sure I would have been paying more for hay.


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

Gallopingiggles said:


> The fuel costs...All it takes is for a camel to fart in the middle east and the fuel prices go up, so I think it starts there. The price of hay has dropped here ,I was paying 100 bucks for 4x6 and they were baled so loose, same with the squares. I think they made quite a bit of profit off of me.
> 
> Your lucky if you have a BO with ethics ,you best stick with them.



I have yet to find a good BO with ethics and when i do ( im optimistic  i will stick with them alright. Appreciate your post
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I'm sure they will, and I'm glad that you are the ideal boarder, good luck in your new barn.


Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> I have yet to find a good BO with ethics and when i do ( im optimistic  i will stick with them alright. Appreciate your post
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Huh. Interesting. 
I would strongly encourage you to sit down one day and figure out how much it REALLY costs to run a barn, per day. Right down to every nail you have to buy to fix something. 
I think you would be astounded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

Seven Red Roses said:


> An "ideal boarder" would maturely and privately work out his/her differences with the BO or simply find another barn rather than pointlessly gripe about it online.


Well..... My BO is not someone u can have a normal conversation with and just bc I come to a forum to post doesn't give ppl like u the right to call me immature or accuse me of griping or yammering .. I thought the rules said " no rudeness "? There is so much rudeness in here ! I'm not unintelligent or too young or out of touch ... My post was not rude. I never said there was no drought. Horse forums are all the same lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> Well..... My BO is not someone u can have a normal conversation with and just bc I come to a forum to post doesn't give ppl like u the right to call me immature or accuse me of griping or yammering .. I thought the rules said " no rudeness "? There is so much rudeness in here ! I'm not unintelligent or too young or out of touch ... My post was not rude. I never said there was no drought. Horse forums are all the same lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When you ask for responses, be prepared to take em in whatever form they come. 

On my side, I'm just thankful I have a farmer who has me as one of his only 3 customers. He's small time, and only sells the grass hay that he doesn't need for his cows, but it usually gets us through most of the winter... I'm VERY thankful for him, he's probably more important than my vet in all honesty.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> Horse forums are all the same lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Surprise, surprise. They are full of knowledgeable horse folk who know what they are talking about. Stick around and read a little bit. You just might accidentally learn something beyond your limited experience.


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

Sahara said:


> Surprise, surprise. They are full of knowledgeable horse folk who know what they are talking about. Stick around and read a little bit. You just might accidentally learn something beyond your limited experience.


Thanks for making my point! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

You mean you had a point? I missed it. I thought you were just complaining about, yet another, BO.


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

Sahara said:


> You mean you had a point? I missed it. I thought you were just complaining about, yet another, BO.


You're absolutely right! Imagine someone coming in here to dare complain about a greedy BO!
That's just crazy :-(
LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

You came in saying all our worries about hay and drought where false, if you had started it about your concerns about your BO, you may have been more welcomed. Though with this attitude, I'm starting to doubt it.


----------



## newowner (Sep 10, 2010)

Do not want to seem rude but, if you cannot find an ethical barn owner, one that does not overcharge etc........ why not open your own stables and become one yourself.....seeing as you seem to know just how things should be run and what things cost etc etc?????


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> You're absolutely right! Imagine someone coming in here to dare complain about a greedy BO!
> That's just crazy :-(
> LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh my goodness. It is the same old, same old with you. If you have a problem with your BO take it up with your BO. Complaining on a public forum isn't going to solve your problem. If you have all these wonderful offers for other boarding situations then take them up on their offers. Why you need a bunch of complete strangers to agree with your personal experience with your BO is beyond me.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> My post was not rude. I never said there was no drought. Horse forums are all the same lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As gently and politely as possible, you may want to consider the common factor that makes this so:wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

LMBB, how much do you pay in board and where are you located? (State/area)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Well. Last year I bought a bale of alfalfa for nearly $20.

No, I don't think it's dramatized at all.

This year we cut our own field and are hoarding it.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> Well..... My BO is not someone you can have a normal conversation with and just bc I come to a forum to post doesn't give ppl like you the right to call me immature or accuse me of griping or yammering .. I thought the rules said " no rudeness "? There is so much rudeness in here ! I'm not unintelligent or too young or out of touch ... My post was not rude. I never said there was no drought. Horse forums are all the same lol


 
wow....your original post was "all we have here is rain. im sure theres crops everywhere...i think people are being dramatic about it and trying to exploit it"
we answered in kind with our own experiences. THE COUNTRY IS A BIG PLACE. people get hit differently in the different places of this giant chunk of land. back home in NM we had 4 pretty decent cuts....in TX at my papas ranch he didnt have a SINGLE cut.

you didnt ask "is my BO exploiting me? is my BO being shady?" you asked about the drought.

you call people out for being rude, and are then catty in return. nobody imo was being rude until you started being catty about it. they were stating their own experiences and opinions.


if you want an opinion on the way your BO is treating you then ASK. give details explain the situation. dont ask a question about something that doesnt 100% pertain to the situation you are talking about.

but dont expect to have an OP about the drought and it being "fake" and expect for people to answer with opinions about your BO.....


no. your post wasnt rude...but it was short. and it didnt have alot of info or details about the topic you wanted. how can you condemn us for speaking about what we THOUGHT you were talking about, then attack us or OUR posts because we didnt read your mind or get what you were trying to convey.

its like beating a dead horse here. we have a saying in the army "COMMUNICATION IS KEY" so communicate. tell us what you want to talk about. inform us on the situation you wanted to discuss. none of us our mind readers. were on in INTERNET forum...were not speaking face to face...we are reading type on a computer screen...easy to misconvey here.
so take a step back. look at it like "oh let me give them every detail i need to pertain to this so they understand where i am coming from"


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> As gently and politely as possible, you may want to consider the common factor that makes this so:wink:


Well you're right.., there are lots of rude know -it -all bullys in forums...in fact, in the horse world period . On the other hand I have met some really nice good hearted horse people
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> Well you're right.., there are lots of rude know -it -all bullys in forums...in fact, in the horse world period . On the other hand I have met some really nice good hearted horse people
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I can't tell if you are deliberately being obtuse, or if GH's comment really flew right over your head.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

In my area, we haven't had a terrible year, but I also live in an area where the short growing season means 2 cuttings are all that's really possible. In really good years, some farmers might get 3 but only if they time everything exactly right.

Regardless, I'll only buy first crop for horses cause the second crop is so late in the season it can lead to laminitis issues.

Even though we aren't as bad off as other areas, I am not close minded enough to think the conditions here are the conditions everywhere. 

Oh, I almost forgot to end my post with LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> wow....your original post was "all we have here is rain. im sure theres crops everywhere...i think people are being dramatic about it and trying to exploit it"
> we answered in kind with our own experiences. THE COUNTRY IS A BIG PLACE. people get hit differently in the different places of this giant chunk of land. back home in NM we had 4 pretty decent cuts....in TX at my papas ranch he didnt have a SINGLE cut.
> 
> you didnt ask "is my BO exploiting me? is my BO being shady?" you asked about the drought.
> ...


At least u acknowledged my post was not rude.
As for the rest, even if I did not provide enough info, which I think I did btw, that is still not an excuse for " you " or "us" or "we" as you call yourself and members ( mob mentality) in here to jump to conclusions and condemn me. period.
That's all I'm going to say about the subject 
I'm obviously in the wrong place :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> I'm obviously in the wrong place :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup, you don't have to feed, ride, or board a bowling ball :wink:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We are currently traveling _seven hours_ round trip into PA to bring back our hay. If you can find it in my area, it's $10-12 a bale compared to the $3 off-the-wagon price we've paid for years.

My three hay farmers only got one cutting each this year; the first week of June. Production is down an unbelievable 30%. I've spent hours searching Craigslist, placing ads in Farm and Dairy, calling around to the locals, and driving to farms an hour away to inquire if they have any hay for sale.

We have had absolutely no rain for months, and it started raining two weeks ago almost nonstop. Does that mean crops are all fine and well now? Absolutely not! It takes more than a few weeks of rain to grow a cutting of hay. Driving through Holmes County to pick up a shelter dog a few weeks ago, we drove between massive fields that were completely yellow with dead soy. It's devastating.

The BO of the barn my 2 reiners are boarded at bought a truckload of hay cubes before the hay prices skyrocketed because she knew there would be panic when shortage took its toll. You can't even find hay cubes anymore.

Overdramatizing? Absolutely not. Take it from someone whose horses go through 1000 bales a year: It is a crisis.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> Hi. Anyone else think the "hay shortage" caused by the drought this summer is being exploited and overdramatized by outrageous board increases, No, I rather think the board is increasing because of insane hay prices (which isnt the hay suppliers fault either). greedy BO's, No, the BO's have to increase the board by possibly doubling it to find good feed for your horse. If you think that when you board goes from $400-$600 just because your BO is being "greedy," and your horse is still being provided fairly decent hay, go to some other stable where its only raised $50 and look at the weeds the horses eat. etc?
> 
> We have had nothing but rain here the past few weeks I don't grow hay, but I can tell you that, if the grass out in the hay field died, after a few weeks of rain the grass wont be revived .. and I am sure there are bumper crops everywhere...! No, there isn't. Where there was excess before, they are getting short on hay supply because they are shipping it down to where there is no hay. Maybe somewhere in Europe they have lots of hay but who wants to pay the prices to ship hay from Europe to the US??


Think about it :?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wow. i am so done....i tried to explain it away. tried to stay on the line not either side....
YOU are the one grouping "US" as mob mentality....


wait. why am i trying to explain myself or anybody else... it obviously doesnt matter because the words get twisted and made tob e something rude....
i quit


have a good life


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

0_0.. hay is 400$ a ton here.. we bought 18 bales.. for 4 grand.. rained all day here.. exciting.. never been more happy to get rain..literally.. danced in the rain and small bales are around 15$...


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

barrelbeginner said:


> 0_0.. hay is 400$ a ton here.. we bought 18 bales.. for 4 grand.. rained all day here.. exciting.. never been more happy to get rain..literally.. danced in the rain and small bales are around 15$...


70 pound bales are $20 for grass and $22 for Alfalfa here also!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> that is still not an excuse for " you " or "us" or "we" as you call yourself and members (* mob mentality*) in here to jump to conclusions and condemn me. period.


Are you serious? _Mob mentality_?

What conclusions did we jump to? YOU made a wild assumption that downplayed the struggles WE are all going through, which is going to rub a lot of US the wrong way. No one condemned you. I think you need to rethink who's jumping to conclusions. When you come here and say things like that, we're going to defend ourselves, like it or not.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> Well..... My BO is not someone u can have a normal conversation with
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pot meet kettle. LOL


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

Ugh you all are obsessed with me let this thread die already ...
Shouldn't u all be hunting down some good hay somewhere instead of trying to one up each other with the snide comments about me / to me?
Aren't u supposed to stay on topic in here ?
I will... Yes, sadly my BO is bat s*** crazy and greedy and she is about to lose a very good boarder ...
RIP hay shortage thread
LOL!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

> Ugh you all are obsessed with me


Don't compliment yourself


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Again, I ask - how much are you paying for board and what area are you in?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/taking-break-137473/

Heed the advice ^^^^ and then look at your own actions.

for the record...no you didnt give enough information in your OP (*original.....post* take a look at it and tell me if its about your BO being "batsh*t crazy") you did however give more information after we gave our opinions and YOU are the one who jumped down OUR throats for assuming the wrong subject of the thread.....due to LACK OF INFO in the OP. LOL.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> Ugh you all are obsessed with me let this thread die already ...
> RIP hay shortage thread
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I recommend stop posting here if you want the thread to die down!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

You are right, LMBB. Let's jump on your crazy train and make snide comments about your BO instead. Would that make you feel better? 

OK, I will go first. 

OMG, how dare your BO raise your boarding fees! That is ridiculous.. And you know she totally made up that hay shortage thing just to stick it to you. Oh, you poor thing. I would look for another barn if I were you. You are just the most awesome boarder on the planet, any BO would just be tickled to have you!


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/taking-break-137473/
> 
> Heed the advice ^^^^ and then look at your own actions.
> 
> for the record...no you didnt give enough information in your OP (*original.....post* take a look at it and tell me if its about your BO being "batsh*t crazy") you did however give more information after we gave our opinions and YOU are the one who jumped down OUR throats for assuming the wrong subject of the thread.....due to LACK OF INFO in the OP. LOL.


There's that "you"and "OUR" again :-(
I'm serious.. Why do u bother keeping the thread going when u obviously dont care about my greedy BO exploiting the hay situation? Seems to me this is just personal now. I would say the mob mentality in here is extremely counter productive,and not very welcoming if I might add....
You obviously want to hear what I have to say otherwise you would stop responding ..
Am I right ? I usually am ;-)
My BO did not even give notice of the huge increase
But who cares right?
I am moving forward..you should too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> I'm done in here, not going to get beat up again for my own experience.





luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> That's all I'm going to say about the subject
> I'm obviously in the wrong place :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> Ugh you all are obsessed with me let this thread die already ...


Now that is one thing most boards do have in common, you can start threads but you can't always stop them, and you certainly can't get all the people to agree with you or see it your way, it rarely happens in life.

The only thing you can do is follow the advice you have given yourself and walk away, we can all play quite happily here, no need for you to hang around.

Our obsession is not with you, but with the message that you opened with, because there is a drought, there are hay shortages, prices have gone up, and sadly as a boarder you have to pay up, or if you can find a better deal move on, it's simple really.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*Once again - how much are you paying, how many services are you getting/what is your facility like, and what area are you in? I can do a simple search on CL to find out approximately how much hay is going for, and how much other places are asking for board. I'll do your "homework" for you.*


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

luvmyBlackBeauty said:


> Am I right ? I usually am ;-)


Really, that's awesome


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Whole lotta' crazy up in here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Sahara said:


> Well, I can't tell if you are deliberately being obtuse, or if GH's comment really flew right over your head.


Hmm, tough call between obtuse and plain old everyday trolling in my book :lol:


----------



## luvmyBlackBeauty (Sep 8, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Once again - how much are you paying, how many services are you getting/what is your facility like, and what area are you in? I can do a simple search on CL to find out approximately how much hay is going for, and how much other places are asking for board. I'll do your "homework" for you.


Doesnt matter what my board is the posters in here will most likely say I'm lucky I don't have to pay more, not taking that bait 
I know for a fact my BO is exploiting the situation.she has practically admitted it to someone who left her barn
She is trying to buy extra hay to price gouge this winter
It's disgusting that ppl in this business would consider that
She doesn't need the $$$$ it is just a side business
Anyway
I don't expect any support or understanding from anyone in here 
But you've asked several times just wanted to explain to you 
I can leave whenever I want but it's still hard to move when my horse has settled in here
His welfare and happiness comes first
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sure. Fine. You simply must be right, like you 'always' are. Of course you're the perfect boarder. Nothing screams "perfect boarder" like screaming that you're being screwed over without any sort of proof... on the interwebs. And then rejecting help when it's offered. 

*giggle* 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

because apparently im a glutton for punishment im going to spell it out for you.



> There's that "you"and "OUR" again :sad:*Sarcasm. using your words against you...showing you what you were saying...way to take my meaning, throw it in the trash, stomp all over it, and then twist it to make your own point. just wow.*
> I'm serious.. Why do you bother keeping the thread going when you obviously don't care about my greedy BO exploiting the hay situation? *because your ORIGINAL POST was about the drought being FAKE...how many times do people have to tell you that your ORIGINAL POST* *had NOTHING to do with your BO you didnt bring your BO into it until after you got ****ed about people talking about the drought.* Seems to me this is just personal now. *nobody is trying to make it personal that i can see. I was the one trying to defend you and give you the benefit of the doubt....you twisted my words around to make your point.* I would say the mob mentality in here is extremely counter productive,and not very welcoming if I might add....*where is the mob mentality you speak of....you are the one making accusitions, and being unwelcoming to our opinions, on a PUBLIC forum.*
> You obviously want to hear what I have to say otherwise you would stop responding...*despite what you obviously believe i do appreciate everybodies opinion. not trying to speak for everybody else but im guessing they feel the same way since they too are on a PUBLIC forum. thats what im flipping fighting for in the military.*
> Am I right ? I usually am :wink:*...catty much? and you dont consider this attitude rude???*
> ...


 
people arent so much "obsessed" with you. theyre just not going to sit back and listen to you trash em....theres still some on here that were trying to help you out......


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

some hay growers may stock thier hay and sell at a higher winter price.
most Farmers work 18 hr days, dont get bonuses dont get raises. Deal with EPA rules, water shortages, paying for water and not having it delivered (canals /ditches ) or using water wells, and if you had a well and watch the electric meter spin when that well kicked on.. you would faint. Water cost, baling twine cost, seed cost, fuel cost, or if you have to pay a worker, or someone to come cut and bale, cost.. There may be some greedy guys out there, but it is a supply and demand crop . I had to pay a little over ten grand this year for hay to feed the horses here and it will last 9 maybe 10 months.. and it cost for insurance about 80 to 100 month to cover boarding a horse so that money you pay for board is not making anyone rich. Do yoy clean your own pens? supplements come out of your pocket? salt licks? o maybe you pay for the barn help. pay to mend the stalls, barns fences ?? pay the insurance? hmmm... maybe some research needed done first.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

First, JDI & RC, I just want to take this moment to say "I luv ya, man".

Second, LMBB. With all due respect, white flag is waiving, approaching calmly & quietly, I'm going to ask a question, and this is simply me trying to better understand your situation, and possibly (depending on your answer) tactfully suggest another point of view for you to ponder.....

Have you been in a position that required you to make financial decisions for a business? This includes staffing, purchasing, accounts payable, etc.

Again, my white flag is raised, & I'm not making any sudden moves. I'm just asking a question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My barn owner loves chocolate cake....she is out of town right now but as soon as she returns, Ms. Jean is getting a chocolate cake with dipped strawberries.  

She is ethical, honest and giving. She gladly shares her knowledge with me, my board hasn't gone up once since I put my horses there 3 years ago (praise Jesus!) and my horses are fed top notch feed. The hay is just bahaia but they get hay every day in the winter when the grass dries up. I have the use of 3 wash racks and one is hot, a covered arena and a larger arena, nice tack room. 

There are great people out there running barns that care about people and their horses. I know there are plenty out here that are not the best but I am a lucky chick to have my horses boarded at a facility that is gated, owners live on site with security. Yes, Ms. Jean is getting chocolate cake when she gets home next week!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Thread is now closed....


The OP's "dramatizing" has run it's course


.


----------

